# 100 Polish Scientists Condemn In Vitro Fertilization



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

WARSAW, January 11, 2010 (LifeSiteNews.com) - A group of Polish scientists have issued a document demanding that the government legislate a statutory ban on artificial (in vitro) fertilization procedures. The 100 signatories also call for full government funding of NaProTechnology, an ethically acceptable and highly successful method of evaluating and treating infertility.

The story continues here : http://www.lifesitenews.com/ldn/2010/jan/10011103.html


----------

